# Scrap Iron



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow the price of scrap has dropped here.Local place is at $65 a ton unprepared and the bigger yard 55 miles away is at $80.I took a little in last summer at $165.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Same thing here. Not sure on the current price to compare. I do know it is not nearly as high as before. One scrap place has closed their gates until the price picks up. He has several 100 k in scrap on his yard and the larger company he sells to will not even come and pick it up.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotten cheap here too. I'll just wait till the price comes back up before I make a move. Might be the wrong thing to do but I will take my chances.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Almighty dollar is up. Makes you wonder how bad it is in other places.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's $4.50-5.50/hundred here, which is better than you guys, but it's way off the peak of about $15.00 we saw a few years ago. Proximity to Baltimore ports is what inflates the value here.

Local mulch hay BTO got into scrap business. Whoops.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

And of course this was the winter I had time to cut up some old machinery....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> And of course this was the winter I had time to cut up some old machinery....


All set for when the price goes up.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> All set for when the price goes up.


Well, actually I cut up machinery as my angle iron supply was getting quote low. And our grease zerk bin was damn near empty...


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

90.00 a ton and that's in little rock.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 22, 2013)

It's gonna be a while before prices go back up with China dumping their crappy new steal here. We are gonna be in for a world of hurt if our government doesn't step in and do something about it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Dustin said:


> It's gonna be a while before prices go back up with China dumping their crappy new steal here. We are gonna be in for a world of hurt if our government doesn't step in and do something about it.


Lol....we're already in that world. Government IS the problem ......


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We have been the scrap lead market for years, recovering shotgun ranges with equipment we build. The market is a roller coaster ride, last year was an all time high as we sold at .85 cents per pound. Buyers were paying very close to London metals market trading values. Now is another story.....we took lead $ and bought more cattle and hay ground.


----------



## Romey (Apr 12, 2015)

45 in Central Oregon


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

azmike: Did you scrape and sift the lead or do you wash it out? Didn't realize there was a market for lead shot. I know a lot of batteries are recycled. Most lead mines are closed and smelters shutdown by Nobama.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

jturbo,

We use trommels, blowers while separating. 80% (or more) of all lead processed is recycled. We have sold lead to Goodyear for weights in tire testing, huge boats/sail boats for ballast, even one customer builds gorilla cages and needs weight for off set cage doors! Of course the shooting world. 12 truck loads went to a solder company in LA. this summer.

My son made a short video of a miner www.mcneeleyenterprises.com

Mike


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

There was way too much good iron and antique iron going away anyway. This will slow that down thankfully.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

barnrope said:


> There was way too much good iron and antique iron going away anyway. This will slow that down thankfully.


And too many a/c units being vandalized and destroyed for a $20 piece of copper......the A/C companies probably are a little pissed about the lower prices......

My auto parts dealer had to replace three central air units totaling more than $14k for about 35$ worth of copper and aluminum....did I mention the units were on top of the building?


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> And too many a/c units being vandalized and destroyed for a $20 piece of copper......the A/C companies probably are a little pissed about the lower prices......
> 
> My auto parts dealer had to replace three central air units totaling more than $14k for about 35$ worth of copper and aluminum....did I mention the units were on top of the building?


Sound like they need an electric fence around the perimeter of the roof, give em a little zap to smarten them up a little. I strongly dislike thieves, the heroin problem here has made for many robberies. Heck they are even starting to rob banks here now. We would have maybe 1 bank robbery in 10 yrs, theres been 3 already this year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

With the price of scrap down then at least the morons might quit stealing the wires off center pivots.

Of course wit the price down Dad will won't haul any in, time to move some stuff so I don't have to look at it anymore.

Personally I don't care what the price is, if it's an eyesore get rid of it. Not like they're charging you to take it like with old tires.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> With the price of scrap down then at least the morons might quit stealing the wires off center pivots.
> 
> Of course wit the price down Dad will won't haul any in, time to move some stuff so I don't have to look at it anymore.
> 
> Personally I don't care what the price is, if it's an eyesore get rid of it. Not like they're charging you to take it like with old tires.


copper is down but still was at $1.60 lb so the thieves will just steal more for their drug habits.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

azmike ,you seem to be a very busy man. The lead extraction equipment is interesting.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

broadriverhay, I am only the steering--my son is the motor!


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Save the lead! I need it!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What kind of mold? What is your alloy mix?

I haven't casted in a few years-I pretty much used straight wheel weights. I don't recall ever getting them that shiny.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's a custom Lee mold based off the 358-158 round flat by Eric at hollowpointmolds.com. They drop at about 145 grains with my alloy. The alloy is about 60% clip on wheel weights with the rest being linotype. The lino makes them shiny! I wanted the added brittleness of the lino type to help fragment on impact on small critters like woodchucks. I haven't been able to try them yet but that day is coming! I'll be using them in a Rossi model 92 in .357 mag with a pretty healthy charge of Hodgedon Lil' Gun. I'm getting around 2100 fps over my chrony with decent accuracy for a lever gun with open sights.


----------

